# show collars?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone have suggestions for the best kind of collars to use for showing in conformation? I have heard there is a specific chain type that is less prone to breaking but I don't recall the name.
Also what are your favorite leash types? Doing some early research.
Thanks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It's called a snake chain. I have one and does seem to work.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Also known as a hex link...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have kangaroo leads(Leashes By Lyndale$ and leather leads with beads. They do not have a snap on the end, but a loop to slip the leash thru. The leashes are about three feet..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use one of those with Jacks for obedience... 

I like it because it doesn't catch on his coat and you don't see it when he's wearing it. 

@leashes - I think Pointgold and others posted pics of the leashes they use on another thread. Simply gorgeous with the beads and stones.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have kangaroo leads(Leashes By Lyndale$ and leather leads with beads. They do not have a snap on the end, but a loop to slip the leash thru. The leashes are about three feet..


I found this most beautiful kangaroo lead at a show this weekend that I would love to use. I didn't buy it due to the cost but the vendor will be at a show next weekend and I am thinking I may splurge.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm all about the hardware!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

*Curb Link type*

A friend mentioned that she thought a curb link type of collar would damage the hair less than a snake type chain.
Anyone know if that is the case? When I look at the snake type it appears that would be stronger and easier on the hair.
I am going to a show this coming weekend where there are vendors who carry the different types of chains so I'll try to get one there.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the hex/snake chain. It seems to be what everyone uses. I just bought another for my growing puppy. It was about $12.99 for a 22" chain. I have a custom leather kangaroo lead made by the man whose business is called Terrapin. He is often at the large show clusters and they run about $80 give or take depending on the bling! We just had one made for a friend over the weekend, it is fun to pick the beads and leather out! I like mine a lot, I've had it since January. A few of my friends have had their leads from him for years. He will repair them, etc.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, I have a few leads from Terrapin and have had them for a number of years. He has also repaired a lead for me that got chewed on while hubby was "supposed" to be watching the dogs. They stole it right out of my purse that was in the bay window! Stinkers!!!!!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I was at a dog show today and bought this kangaroo leash and a gold chain collar from one of the vendors. The picture doesn't do the leash justice but it is beautiful. It is gold and taupe with a hint of red gold that matches Baxter's coat perfectly!
Now I can't wait for a show where I can use it!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I was at a dog show today and bought this kangaroo leash and a gold chain collar from one of the vendors. The picture doesn't do the leash justice but it is beautiful. It is gold and taupe with a hint of red gold that matches Baxter's coat perfectly!
> Now I can't wait for a show where I can use it!


Will you be showing in conformation? I hope I see you in the ring with him if you are!!! I plan to show Kira myself at some shows so maybe we'll be there at the same time, are you going to Ventura??

There are a few vendors out here that do custom leads. One is at Davis Animal Products at the shows on occasion. I just ordered one for the new puppy from her last weekend at Mission Circuit. Kira has her gorgeous turquoise lead that I love and new pup will have a blinged out fuschia one.  I like my dogs to have color themes. On another note, I think I have officially gone dog crazy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Will you be showing in conformation? I hope I see you in the ring with him if you are!!! I plan to show Kira myself at some shows so maybe we'll be there at the same time, are you going to Ventura??
> 
> There are a few vendors out here that do custom leads. One is at Davis Animal Products at the shows on occasion. I just ordered one for the new puppy from her last weekend at Mission Circuit. Kira has her gorgeous turquoise lead that I love and new pup will have a blinged out fuschia one.  I like my dogs to have color themes. On another note, I think I have officially gone dog crazy.


 I was at Mission Circuit last week and Pasadena this week mostly as an obedience observer and shopper. 
I am a bit dog crazy too at the moment. I am taking an agility class and I decided to try showing Baxter in conformation at a UKC trial, in addition to my obedience stuff. I don't think I could manage showing with the big guns in AKC conformation. 
I most likely won't be at Ventura since it is a bit far and I have no dog ready to show but I pretty much go at least one day to all of the "local" shows.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> I was at Mission Circuit last week and Pasadena this week mostly as an obedience observer and shopper.
> I am a bit dog crazy too at the moment. I am taking an agility class and I decided to try showing Baxter in conformation at a UKC trial, in addition to my obedience stuff. I don't think I could manage showing with the big guns in AKC conformation.
> I most likely won't be at Ventura since it is a bit far and I have no dog ready to show but I pretty much go at least one day to all of the "local" shows.


awwwww, I was at Mission Circuit the whole weekend! Did you watch goldens at all? Jack showed on Friday (and finished his CH with the Fenners) and then my friend (who owns Jack's sire actually) took him in the ring on Sunday to hold the major in dogs, but I was there every day. I am going to be showing Kira myself, at least as a puppy. I bet you could show him and do a great job. Maybe start in UKC and then once you're comfortable you can try AKC


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I watched some breed on Saturday at MC so I could get some pointers on handling and helping my dog to show beautifully. I am not sure which class I was watching since I don't know the format but they were all adult males that I saw. The dogs were impeccably groomed and gorgeous. I noticed one handler that seemed to be struggling with his dog and I imagined he must be new to the game. 
I tried to focus on the handlers more than the dogs this time and found it interesting. There is definitely more to it than just having a pretty dog with sound movement.
I watched some of the puppies today at Pasadena just for fun.


----------

